# commento di ringraziamento



## driadi

Salve a tutti,
sono nuova del forum ... lavoro per degli hotel e mi occupo di traduzioni e volevo sapere se è giusto questo commento:

Merci pour votre commentaires positifs et pour ayant apprécié le calme de notre parc.
En ce qui concerne la chambre Oleandro, l'année prochaine n’y serons pas plus.
Merci encore pour vos aimable commentaires sur notre disponibilité.

grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Driadi, e benvenuto sul forum !
 Mi dispiace veramente ma temo di non capire tutto . Dacci il tuo testo italiano, sarà più rapido e facile per tutti . Scusa ancora la mia sincerità ...


----------



## Ruminante

Un benvenuto anche da parte mia.
In effetti è d'obbligo fornire la versione originale del testo... non dimenticartene mi raccomando in futuro! 
Provo ugualmente a correggerti:


driadi said:


> Merci pour votre vos commentaires positifs et pour ayant avoir apprécié le calme de notre parc.
> En ce qui concerne la chambre Oleandro, l'année prochaine n’y serons pas plus.  Qui veramente, ci vuole il pensiero di partenza!!!
> Merci encore pour vos aimables commentaires sur notre disponibilité.


----------



## driadi

ciao, lo so sono un disastro 
dovrei tradurre questa frase:
Ringraziamo per i positivi commenti e per aver apprezzato la 
tranquillità del nostro parco verde.
Per quanto riguarda la categoria di camera Oleandro, l'anno prossimo 
non ci sarà più.
Ancora grazie per i gentili commenti sulla nostra disponibilità.
Arrivederci

Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Propositions :
_Merci pour vos commentaires élogieux et votre appréciation du calme de notre parc._
_En ce qui concerne la catégorie de la chambre Oleandro, l’année prochaine elle n’y sera plus._
_Merci pour vos aimables commentaires concernant notre disponibilité.

_


----------



## matoupaschat

driadi said:


> ciao, lo so sono un disastro


 


Corsicum said:


> Propositions :
> _Merci pour vos commentaires élogieux et votre appréciation du calme de notre parc._
> _En ce qui concerne la catégorie de la chambre Oleandro, l’année prochaine elle n’y sera plus._
> _Merci pour vos aimables commentaires concernant notre disponibilité._


 

Dai, Driadi, rilassati ! Non è una cosa così semplice come sembra tradurre un tale messaggio . Poi, hai avuto la buona reazione, credo ...
Ecco quanto ti propongo - mi sono fortemente ispirato alla proposta di Corsicum, solo che ho girato il tutto in uno stile più commerciale, perché supponevo che ti dovevi rivolgere a certi tuoi cari clienti : 
(Chers Clients,)
En vous remerciant de vos commentaires élogieux concernant le calme de notre parc et la disponibilité de notre personnel, nous nous permettons d'attirer votre attention sur le fait que la catégorie de chambres Oleandro sera supprimée l'année prochaine .
Avec nos salutations les plus sincères .​Ciao .


----------



## driadi

ciao matoupaschat,
grazie mille per il tuo aiuto.
le frasi me le danno solo da tradurre e anche per me a volte è difficile capirne il senso, anche se, lavorando per la struttura, so a cosa si riferiscono ;-)
ancora grazie, ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

driadi said:


> le frasi me le danno solo da tradurre e anche per me a volte è difficile capirne il senso, anche se, lavorando per la struttura, so a cosa si riferiscono ;-)


 
 Accidenti ! Compatisco !

Sempre pronto ad aiutarti, tengo un occhio sui tuoi post  .


----------



## driadi

Ciao Matoupaschat,
mi potresti dire come si chiudono i threads??
Come ho già detto sono nuova dei forum e devo ancora imparare i vari ruoli.
Magari se mi potessi indicare un link dove trovare le varie istruzioni te ne sarei grata.
grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Non si chiudono . A volte, uno risponde a un post di parecchi mesi, che cosí torna visibile nella prima pagina delle discussioni 
Per le istruzioni, guarda qui : http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting
Ciao


----------

